# black spots on kyoga flamebacks



## *Jeff* (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a breeding group of kyoga flamebacks that started getting little black spots on them after bringing them home from the dealer. Since they have began breeding, quite regularly I might add, the females spots are getting bigger and seem to be flush like a freckle or a deposit of some sort. Which brings me to my question, could it be a mineral deposit from my water? The fish are fine and seem to be perfectly healthy other than these spots. Should I be concerned?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Jeff* said:


> I have a breeding group of kyoga flamebacks that started getting little black spots on them after bringing them home from the dealer. Since they have began breeding, quite regularly I might add, the females spots are getting bigger and seem to be flush like a freckle or a deposit of some sort. Which brings me to my question, could it be a mineral deposit from my water?


No.


 *Jeff* said:


> The fish are fine and seem to be perfectly healthy other than these spots. Should I be concerned?


What are you feeding? - Spirulina can cause dark spots to appear if you feed to much of it.
What are the water parameters? What is the water change schedule?
How big is the tank?
Is there a lot of aggression in the tank?
Are there tankmates, if so what are they?
Are the females hiding behind heaters, torn fins, etc?

Pictures would also help.

Stress is the #1 cause of illness and in some cases I have read causes dark spots - though I have never experienced it myself- if everyone is healthy otherwise and the water is pristine and there is no 'real' aggression with the lights on (or off), then I wouldn't stress about it but I would keep an eye on it.

Good Luck.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i have a ruby green male with the same spots i am thinking...i have no clue what it is but no other fish in the tank have it and he has had them for about 3 months and has shown no ill affect from it. i hope for our sake it is nothing...although i am super male heavy in my species only tank of them, so if i lost him it would almost be doing me a favour.


----------



## *Jeff* (Feb 10, 2010)

I read an article about black spot disease. Here is the site if you are interested.

http://www.freewebs.com/pbaquatics/articles.htm

I did a 50% water change, doubled the normal salt, and added a dose of Melafix and Pimafix. This seems to be working, I think. Other than UGLY black spots the fish are perfectly fine.

Thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Great article - thank for sharing it.

Good Luck.


----------

